# new user - what to watch out for?



## nicenickuk

Hi all - Recently collected MK 1 225 Roadster TT and enjoying hugely.
Traded in my much loved elderly MX5 as I need the Quattro to get me over the A66 everyday even in snow.

Not new to Audi though - until June I had an A4 Avant TDi Quattro as my family car in which I'd done 250k (had 275k on at sale!) and miss it ... replacement Jaguar X-type estate smooth but not the same! Had first Audi in 1974 so it shows a) how ancient I am and b) I go back to really early Audis!

So, already having new door open sensors fitted - an expensive pain, but needed..... what I else do I need to watch out for on 70k late 02 225bhp Roadster? And whose performance chip really is the best?

Nicenickuk


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum , at that mileage ensure your cambelt and water pump have been changed ,other common faults seem to be the dashpod , clutch peddle snapping and coilpacks failing. As for the remap it depends were your located ,but vagcheck seem to get a good write up on here.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome as Mall says check cam belt etc have been changed if not get them changed ASAP 
You might want to join us at the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## triplefan

Welcome to the forum


----------



## nicenickuk

Thanks all for the welcomes and comments - and yes i have joined!

Cambelt change not strictly due till 80 k ....... so is there a record of them going bang early, then?

Nice to feel welcome ......


----------



## Sparks001

nicenickuk said:


> Thanks all for the welcomes and comments - and yes i have joined!
> 
> Cambelt change not strictly due till 80 k ....... so is there a record of them going bang early, then?
> 
> Nice to feel welcome ......


Have another Welcome 

The cambelt is also due after 5 years, whatever is first, get it done ASAP!!!
...and while they have it apart, get the water pump changed too, as the plastic impellers tend to disintegrate!
With a cambelt change, the water pump change is harly any more work.

Where in the country are you?


----------

